# Alguien conoce el sistema input-thru



## chaser (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola queria pedir su ayuda para poder saber como realizar este tipo de conexion de poderes o amplificadores se supone que ya no es necesario un distribuidor de audio yo estoy haciendo bafles activos y solo me falta eso de la conexion input thru... dejo el video para que se den una idea de a que me refiero es para conectar varios bafles en paralelo en el video en muestra en min. 4:09 o veanlo todo esta bueno gracias..


----------



## felixreal (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Así se conoce al circuito que da una salida idéntica a la entrada, pero pasada por un buffer, para no sobrecargar el preamplificador. Esto se hace para linkar etapas de potencia ó cajas autoamplificadas. Cada marca especifica cuántas etapas se pueden linkar con este sistema.
Ojo que a veces es mentira, y no es más que un par de conectores XLR, macho y hembra, en paralelo.

PD: La que está estupenda es la presentadora....
Saludos!!!


----------



## chaser (Nov 15, 2012)

Exacto pero esta linea no creo que solo sea un "y" de conector si maneja un buffer pero quiero saber cual es o como se compone ojala y alguien me pueda ayudar a como hacerlo.


----------



## felixreal (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooolaquetal!

Hasta donde yo sé, suele ser un operacional con ganancia 1 que manda una copia de la señal de entrada a un conector de salida. Nada más. Cualquier diseño de distribuidor con operacionales te servirá.
Algo como esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/ 
Pero de sólo dos salidas, una va a la entrada del amplificador, y otra al conector de salida para alimentar otra etapa diferente.

Saludos!


----------



## chaser (Nov 15, 2012)

pues esa solucion ya la habia previsto pero pense que solo era tomar la otra salida de una parte de el amplificador ...


----------



## felixreal (Nov 15, 2012)

Hooolaquetal!!!
Supongo que también podría tomar la señal de otra parte. Yo solo comento lo que he visto en etapas Qsc ó Crown

Saludos!


----------

